#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Verhuur planning software: Easyjob

## admin

Heeft iemand ervaringen met de verhuurplanning software EasyJob?

http://www.protonic-software.com/us/...Functions.aspx


Forum administrator J&H Prof Licht en Geluid

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ga maar eens praten met Gerrit Onink van GO Produkties !

----------


## admin

Ik weet waar het vandaan komt.... Ik vraag echter of er gebruikers zijn die ervaringen kunnen delen.

Forum administrator J&H Prof Licht en Geluid

----------


## Sandertje

Ik werk toevallig bij go en heb van de zomer 2 maanden intensief met Easyjob gewerkt. Het is echt een prachtig programma alleen zoals met alles het programma is net zo goed als de mensen die er mee werken. Je moet zorgen voor een goeie duidelijke apparatuur invoer en benaming, een goeie telling en een goeie beheersing. Als mensen spullen gaan pakken buiten het systeem om dan heeft het geen zin. Het kan veel duidelijk scheppen, je weet precies wat je nog wanneer in je magazijn hebt en wat je dus eventueel moet inhuren voor een klus. Het verzorgt meteen een goeie administratie en wanneer je ook alle variabelen als prijs, volume en gewicht invoert dan is het zeker een genot om mee te werken.

ik weet dat het bericht al van een tijd geleden is maar ik denk dat het wel weer eens een intresante discussie is om te voeren.

groeten sander

----------


## Upgrading your system

over dit soort progs is ook als een topic geweest, Kijk even bij ZOEK rechts boven

----------


## Sandertje

echter stammen de laatste reacties van deze topics nog van voor de laatste reactie van dit topic.

Daarom de vraag naar discussie over het gebruik van plannings software hoever ga je ermee en wat levert het op.

Ik zoek hierbij een beetje naar de discussie over bijvoorbeeld het gebruik van streepjescodes binnen het magazijn. 
De vraag naar welke gegevens neem je allemaal op in deze software. 
Waarvoor werkt het wel en niet, magazijn of is het ook handig voor de mensen op klus. Je kan ze hiermee inlichten wat ze allemaal mee krijgen met nette lijsten.

Ik hoor graag reacties.

----------


## gheyse

kleine kick in deze thread; voor 't geval dat er iemand mee bezig is ... 

Ik ben net begonnen met de implementatie van easyjob in een firma die al enkele jaren rent+ gebruikt. 

Op productioneel vlak en qua "striktheid" is easyjob imo het ultieme pakket; maar zoals eerder aangehaald is staat of valt het systeem met het effectieve gebruik van het programma. 

Het printen van barcodes etc. werkt nu vlot hier, met uitzondering van het scanprogramma op win pocketpc; waarbij ik er nu slechts in slaag om items in te scannen naar de workshop voor herstellingen. 

Ik ben allessinds geinteresseerd om ervaringen en kennis uit te delen met zij die dit wensen of reeds gebruiken.

----------


## umsjatka

hallo allemaal,
Wij zijn op zoek naar iemand met ervaring met Protonic Easy Job.
Op het moment verhuren we een paar foto studio's licht en camera's.
We zoeken nu naar een betere manier om alles te administreren en bij te houden.
Ons idee is nu om zelf op de achtergrond met de EasyJob trial te beginnen. 
Het zou dan handig zijn voor ons als we af en toe (betaald) terug kunnen vallen op iemand met praktische ervaring met dit pakket.

Ben of ken jij zo iemand, laat het ons weten.
Groet en alvast bedankt,  Ram..  (umsjatka studio's)

----------


## Gast1401081

Ff qua eisen: ik wil dus ook graag terug kunnen kijken wie er vorige week dinsdag welke auto met welke set meegehad heeft, en waar m'n boormachine gebleven is die al een jaar niet meer op de plank ligt. Historie benaderbaar hebben dus...

----------

